# 26 Rks In West Tn.



## roughing.it (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello all,

We've been lurking about for a little while now and wanted to say hello. We got a 2007 26 RKS in the middle of May and are really excited about getting some use out of it in the near future. The only thing stopping our progress is a TV. We are still looking for something that will fill the bill. Maybe a Tundra, Silverado, or an F150. Jury is still out, till probably September.

Talk with everyone soon.
B


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If you are looking for a new TV you may want to look at the 3/4 ton trucks as they are better suited for towing, better gearing and suspension. My .02 James With a 1/2 ton.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi roughing.it
















Outbackers! 

Glad you found us!
Congrats on your 26rks, gotta love that king bed








Hope you find a new TV soon so you can get out and enjoy camping season...of course, with an Outback that's pretty much year round









What area are you from??

Happy Camping!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

_cough, cough_ Buy a Tundra! _cough







_

And welcome! Be careful--this place is addicting!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*  

We have the 06-26RKS & pull it w/ an 06-Tundra & an 07-Yukon XL 3/4 ton. 
Much to our surprise the Tundra was a champ pulling our Camper. We took about 18 trips last year from Ocean City MD to Niagra Falls ON CA. The Tundra kept up with the Big Boys..........No Problem. 
If you got the 07 Tundra .......You'd be fine & my DH would be jealous.









Tami


----------



## roughing.it (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of the great information.

We'll see you on the road soon.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi
I also have a 26 RKS. I got it new in Sept 06. 
I thought my 1/2 ton dodge ram 4x4 with 5.9 V8 was more than up to the job.
I was so wrong!
I towed it from North Dakota to North Carolina in Nov. 06 and the very next thing I did when we got home from that first long trip was to trade the 1/2 ton dodge pickup for a 3/4 ton truck. The 26RKS is just to heavy for a 1/2 tonner. Trust me on this...I hated towing with that 1/2 ton truck. Every mile was a strain on the truck and my wife and my nerves.
The 1/2 tone dodge had a 5.9 liter V8 and auto tranny and heavy duty 4X4 suspension...it was not enough.
For your safety, and peace of mind, and pocket book ( vehicle wear and tear) do your best to get a 3/4 tonner.

I happened to get a great deal on a new Chevy diesel..Towing the 26 RKS is a pleasure now.

My humble opinion and real life experience!


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers. Good to see another Tennessean on the forum. Hope to see you on the road sometime.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome from a fellow TN outbacker!









I just got back yesterday from a 10 day Florida trip, towing our 26RS with a 1/2 ton Chevy. Over roughly 900 miles of towing, I averaged 8.5 mpg. I weighed the rig and found out that I was 120 lbs. over my GVWR of my truck (although GCWR was under by 485 lbs.). Towing with a 1/2 ton can be problematic on larger trailers, particularly on the payload capacity of the truck. Don't care if the manufacturer says it can tow 10,000 lbs., if you are over your payload (vertical) capacity of the tow vehicle, there's not much you can do about it.

Get a 3/4 ton.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on the 26! We are looking at that one as well. Let me tell you that I have had 21 for 2 years now and towed it with a Durango 5.9L, it did ok, body not big enough to keep the camper steady enough though. Then we got a Tahoe. Now that was nice, moved nicely down the road, good choice. But, listen, after getting this diesel truck, there is just NO comparison to either of them. I simply cannot imagine going on this cross country trip in a gasser; besides the current price of diesel is cheaper. 
I get about 12-13 towing and 21 on the highway. It absolutely doesn't even know it's back there. Living in West Tennesse myself, I can say if you are going to stay around there, you'd be fine. But, if you even think you might be going thru some hills, just find a good used diesel. If you got the $$ you can get a new one. But, I don't. haha. 
Glad you came in! an keep posting, shewt...come on over to Natchez Trace and camp with all of us. We have a small group of campers here that get together occasionally, not all Outbacks, but an avid group of family campers.
Mark
u can see our cross country blog at www.usandthekids.com


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

add my 2cents, we have and 06 26rks, bought it new and tried to pull it with an 2003 Dodge Dakota, definitley was not the right truck. I towed it to Fl and immediately traded the Dodge in for a 2006 Nissan Titan, best truck I have ever owned. Have had everything from a 5th wheel to a pop up. love the 26rks and the Titan, a great combo. good luck. 
rabbit 25


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have to agree with others, get a 3/4 ton if you can . It is always better to have and not need it, than to need it and not have it !


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 26RKS and Welcome to Outbackers! I am partial to F150's myself







I love my '02 SCrew! In all honesty - I wish I had more truck when pulling our 23RS and when we do upgrade, we will be getting a 3/4 ton - most likely a diesel. Good luck!

-CC


----------

